# Importing Alabama reef numbers to simrad nss12 evo2



## Vandellism (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey, new to the forum. I am trying to figure out how to upload the Alabama public reef files to my Simrad. Alabama outdoor has a listof all coordinates and files you can use, I tried the "GMX" file but simrad seems to have no information on how to transfer from the memory card to the unit. It is a Simrad NSS12 Evo 2, any help would be great, thanks

--Chuck


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Call them and have a paper and pencil ready. It took two programs free from them and so much time I sold mine and got a Garmin. That was 5 years ago so things might have changed. Oh you can take your wallet and go to Georges, I have heard he will convert them for you.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

To Install the gpx points on the memory card:
1. Insert the memory card into your computer's card reader.

2. Use Windows	Explorer go to the Waypoints folder <-- YOU CREATE THIS FOLDER AND PUT THE GPX FILE FROM ALABAMA HERE.


3. Copy the GPX file from your computer to the memory card, put the .gpx files directly to the root of the memory card.

4. Eject the memory card from your computer.

To import the gpx route file into your Lowrance or Simrad plotter:
1. Insert the memory card into your plotter.

2. Turn on the plotter if it is not already on (it does not have to be turned off to remove or insert a memory card).

3. Click the "Page" button to go to the selection of different screens for the plotter. From the various screens stop at "Waypoints, Routes, and Trails" then select "Files"

4. On the Files screen select the memory card that has your GPX. Click "enter" and you will see a list of the .gpx files that you put onto the memory card.

This should do it...although, I DID NOT stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night and my Starbucks hasn't kicked in yet.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

60hertz said:


> To Install the gpx points on the memory card:
> 1. Insert the memory card into your computer's card reader.
> 
> 2. Use Windows	Explorer go to the Waypoints folder <-- YOU CREATE THIS FOLDER AND PUT THE GPX FILE FROM ALABAMA HERE.
> ...


I'm battling the same problem. When I follow this route, I only have the export option. I can see the .GPX file, but no import option is available. It's driving me crazy. I read in the user manual that the ''serial port'' option outputs the waypoints over NMEA 0183. The receiving GPS/PC will typically need to be set to allow import of waypoints. What the hell does this mean??


----------

